# *NEW* ThruNite TN4A - 1150 Lumens 4xAA XP-L Light



## Ryp (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn4a-cw/


----------



## kj2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice little brother of the TN36. Gives quite some power on those AA batteries.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fenix E41 only does full power when you hold the switch down which is annoying. F40A...I just have no use for the red/blue lights and the main beam just doesnt throw according to Selfbuilt. I just bought the new 2015 edition Nitecore EA41 at a supposed 1020 lumens. Although my "older" EA41 is a GREAT light it is still the dimmest of my four stubbies, even my Eagletac GX25A3 which runs on a mere 3 AA's totally outshines it. I noticed the Thrunite is specified to use NiMH cells that are no less than 2450mah so it looks like I will be ordering this impossibly well priced light as well as some Eneloop Pro's


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 30, 2014)

Done! Placed my pre-order at the Thrunite website and cant wait! I have noticed that Thrunite lumen ratings seem to have been dead on in independent tests such as Selfbuilts TN12 test. Kudos to Thrunite any other manufacturer would be selling this hot 4xAA bomb for twice as much!


----------



## dizrack (Nov 30, 2014)

I just ordered a 2015 ea41 too. It looks like the ea41 will still compare favourably to the tn4a in terms of throw and peak beam intensity. Dimensions are comparable except the ea41 is 25% lighter without batteries in either light..


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2014)

Had my 2015 edition EA41 a couple of days now and it truly is better than the original in every way. I have no clue how Nitecore got so much more throw out of what I believe is the same reflector but it sure looks like they did it. Turbo output crushes the original EA41 but by how much I dont know as I dont have any testing equipment. Must be a good amount as my 2015 EA41 gets pretty warm on turbo, my original EA41 doesnt even get warm lol. As for the TN4A Ive been reading up on LSD AA cells here on the forum for the light and am sure glad I have this forum as a resource. Duracell Ion Core AA are LSD as well as reliably charging to over 2450mah capacity which cuts my costs in half vs Eneloop Pros. It is said here on the forum that Duracell Ion Cores are rebadged Eneloop Pro/XX cells and according to testing done over in the battery section of the forum this appears to be the case so thanks CPF!!

Am running an older but barely used set of 4x Eneloop XX in my new 2015 EA41 so far so very good they really seem to crank the power as well as hold a charge. Missed the weight difference between the TN4A and EA41 thanks for pointing that out


----------



## incd (Dec 4, 2014)

*Default Re: *NEW* ThruNite TN4A - 1150 Lumens 4xAA XP-L Light*

*New Thrunite TN4A, interesting price
*
I was looking for 4AA flashlight, when i saw this light. 

The price is realy tempting compared to others flashlight in this format. 

It use XP L, i wonder, is XP L is more floodier or more thrower than XM L?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Default Re: *NEW* ThruNite TN4A - 1150 Lumens 4xAA XP-L Light*

Ive got 2 XP-L lights the Eagletac T25C2 in XP-L and the Jetbeam 3M Pro XP-L. Luckily I also have the Eagletac XM-L2 T25C2 to compare to. The XP-L's really throw well my XP-L Eagletac easily outthrows its XM-L2 brother. The closest beam comparison to my Jetbeam is the Sunwayman D40A which means the beam is tighter, well defined and bright as hell. The tint of both my XP-L lights are very very blue I dont mind though as both XP-L lights throw out the most convincing 1000+ lumens Ive ever seen out of like sized lights. Looks like everyone will be switching over to the XP-L from XM-L2 as from what Ive read the XP-L is just more efficient all around. Of course as soon as most makers change over to XP-L then the XP-L2 will come out lol. I am anxiously awaiting my TN4A on order from Thrunite. Thrunite says its an 1150 lumen light and my bet is that once released and tested here on the forums it will be dead on 1150 lumens


----------



## torchflux (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryp said:


> http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn4a-cw/



No pics, but read in text description it has a battery holder.

EA41, and the entire EagleTac line (just for example) has already switched to integral tube carriers with end cap contacts for multi-cell lights.

For this flashlight consumer it's a feature sought in this design configuration; and for a (smaller cell) 4AA light, it seems like fumbling with the battery holder would become inconvenient.

TN36 also, disappointingly has one.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 5, 2014)

battery carrier in the dark would be FAR easier to work with changing cells as you can feel around the carrier for where the springs are and are not. To note...my recent Eagletac T25c2 XP-L acquisition the beam is like someone took a Fenix TK15 and more than doubled the output!


----------



## torchflux (Dec 6, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> battery carrier *in the dark* would be FAR easier to work with changing cells as you can feel around the carrier for where the springs are and are not.


Understood what you're saying, but sorry - disagree; and dark vs. light ambient visibility while changing cells wasn't what I was getting at.

imho battery carriers for small-cell AA/AAA lights are inconvenient, awkward due to the size & form factor. With small cells it's easier-faster just to drop them in (think not only flashlights, but also e.g. cameras).

fwiw I also believe this applies to larger size cells too. Forgive me  I have a thing against battery carriers, unless they're 'integrally' well engineered and otherwise robust, failure-proof. Fenix has come closest there on a few of their high end designs. Carriers are just one additional separate/loosely/tenuously tethered component, separate from the main light body, which has failure/loss/damage-outside-the-light potential. And, one more thing to fumble with (in any situation, irrespective of ambient light/weather conditions).


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 6, 2014)

torchflux said:


> Understood what you're saying, but sorry - disagree; and dark vs. light ambient visibility while changing cells wasn't what I was getting at.
> 
> imho battery carriers for small-cell AA/AAA lights are inconvenient, awkward due to the size & form factor. With small cells it's easier-faster just to drop them in (think not only flashlights, but also e.g. cameras).
> 
> fwiw I also believe this applies to larger size cells too. Forgive me  I have a thing against battery carriers, unless they're 'integrally' well engineered and otherwise robust, failure-proof. Fenix has come closest there on a few of their high end designs. Carriers are just one additional separate/loosely/tenuously tethered component, separate from the main light body, which has failure/loss/damage-outside-the-light potential. And, one more thing to fumble with (in any situation, irrespective of ambient light/weather conditions).



I've got the D40A and the carrier is seemingly well made/engineered. One benefit to a carrier is that if a spring goes dwanky on us, or a solder joint at a spring terminal goes bad, it's not too hard to buy a new carrier and just swap it in, instead of sending the entire light in for repair.

Chris


----------



## torchflux (Dec 6, 2014)

^^ yes this is true, it can be replaced more easily as a separate component. Again would depend on the light design/manufacturer in question. But overall, with several well-engineered, -manufactured and -integrated exceptions, battery carriers — particularly for smaller-cell lights — seem a design-concept-introduced weak point. Better from an engineering design point of view to just make a solid, reliable light body with integral battery wells and contact cap. imho. 
(and the decision not to do this, on the part of manufacturers I would suspect/guess is primarily to do with overhead costs.)


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 7, 2014)

I just ordered one of these to add to my 4AA light collection! I have a Nitecore EA4 (3 of them actually!), Sunwayman D40A, and a Sunwayman M40A. This one may be the best value of them all. I should have it on Tuesday!!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Placed my pre-order over a week ago are these already shipping? Thought they were not going to be released until the 10th? Cant wait it will be my 3rd XP-L light and my experience with the first two so far (ET T25C2 XP-L and Jetbeam 3m Pro XP-L) have been fantastic...


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 8, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Placed my pre-order over a week ago are these already shipping? Thought they were not going to be released until the 10th? Cant wait it will be my 3rd XP-L light and my experience with the first two so far (ET T25C2 XP-L and Jetbeam 3m Pro XP-L) have been fantastic...



I did not order it through Thrunite, and have been notified that it shipped. I will find out tomorrow!! :naughty:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sweet! Keep us updated!


----------



## 18650 (Dec 9, 2014)

WTB one of these in 3C neutral form please.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 9, 2014)

Received my TN4A about 30 minutes ago! First impressions are this is one solid light. It also comes with a nice holster and three spare O rings. It also came with a rubber switch cover, but there is no instructions on how to install it. I will post a photo of it a bit later, but has anybody had any experience with this model? The switch as it is, looks a bit "naked!" It cannot be too complex of an operation to put it on, I just do not want to damage my new toy!!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 9, 2014)

18650 said:


> WTB one of these in 3C neutral form please.



YES!!


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 9, 2014)

here is a few photos of the light and the switch and cover:










It seems to me the cover should have already been on the light. How do you put it on?? :shrug:


----------



## darkshire (Dec 9, 2014)

ordered mine from amazon yesterday (as well as a Nitecore EA41 2015 Version), with 2 day prime shipping; both in tomorrow !
(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QAHI4RS/?tag=cpf0b6-20)

cant wait !


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 9, 2014)

you should love the 2015 EA41 I know mine is amazing. But yeah...how DO you put that switch cover on?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 9, 2014)

I cannot believe people are not even talking about the best feature of this light,
the well spaced modes.

.5/15/140/550/1150


----------



## darkshire (Dec 9, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> It seems to me the cover should have already been on the light. How do you put it on?? :shrug:




it looks to me like there is that stainless steel bezel around the switch there, which probabally unscrews allowing you to place the plastic cup over the switch and rescrewing the stainless bezel over it.


----------



## AmishGangsta (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi I'm new here I have been browsing thIS site for the last couple months, I love flashlights and everything about them.I have learned so much about them from this site and really appreciate it, most of my decisions on what flashlight to buy come from the site.


In response to that button you think that needs to go on,I have not seen many pictures of this new flashlight but in my opinion I believe it's an extra that goes on underneath the side button if the existing one fails,I could be wrong but I hope this helps.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 10, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> I cannot believe people are not even talking about the best feature of this light,
> the well spaced modes.
> 
> .5/15/140/550/1150



:twothumbs


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 10, 2014)

darkshire said:


> it looks to me like there is that stainless steel bezel around the switch there, which probabally unscrews allowing you to place the plastic cup over the switch and rescrewing the stainless bezel over it.



That is what I was thinking also, but the inside of the bezel looks like it goes under the button, and I was not sure what would happen if I unscrewed it. I am a coward!! . I emailed Thrunite, and I may wait until I hear from them, or I may just give it a shot this evening when I get home from work. Thanks!


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks AmishGangsta, but there is not a button cover on the light to start with, just the button you see in the photo. You have the right idea though. I have received spare switch covers on other lights, but they all had them on to begin with. Thanks for your input!


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 10, 2014)

This is the response I got from Thrunite:

"Thanks for your message. 
You don't need to install the switch cover. 
Could you please show me a picture of it?"

Maybe I was sent a cover accidently???? They responded to my email really quick. I am impressed! I will send them a photo this eve and keep all of you up to date!!


----------



## darkshire (Dec 10, 2014)

mike,

USPS just deliverd my tn4a; i opened the package moments ago, and it too came with a clear rubber cover.
also,
first impression of the tn4a: WOW.


----------



## darkshire (Dec 10, 2014)

ok, so i got both my Nitecore EA41 (2015 Edition) as well as the Thrunite TN4A today, and i must say;
im not in love with the light color of the Thrunite light... its got alot of green and yellow in (low med & high); but when i kick it up to turbo mode, it whitens up a bit.

the Nitecore EA41 (2015) has a *pure white* light (at least in comparison to the TN4A...

im wondering is this color just inherent to the XP-L platform as a whole, or did i possible get sent the wrong tint ? (the box says "Cool White", which is what i ordered)

the nitecore has a much tighter spot, and the TN4a is floodier.

i think sofar, im actually liking the EA41 better :/


----------



## Flight_Deck (Dec 10, 2014)

darkshire said:


> ok, so i got both my Nitecore EA41 (2015 Edition) as well as the Thrunite TN4A today, and i must say;
> im not in love with the light color of the Thrunite light... its got alot of green and yellow in (low med & high); but when i kick it up to turbo mode, it whitens up a bit.
> 
> the Nitecore EA41 (2015) has a *pure white* light (at least in comparison to the TN4A...
> ...



x 2 on all counts, except that I've had my EA41 for some time now.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 11, 2014)

My first impressions of this light are very positive. Like my Archers, the TN4A's build quality seems top notch. The knurling on the body is just right to get a good grip on the light, and there is no rattle of the battery carrier. It came with a nice holster. I also love the user interface. It will turn on with a single click to the last used setting. Hold the switch down for a second from off, and you get firefly mode. Double click it from any setting or off, and you get turbo. It could not be any easier! As somebody else mentioned, the brightness settings are very well thought out. Right now, I only have two gripes, and they are minor. First of all, the mystery switch cover that I have mentioned in a previous post, and there is no way to attach a lanyard to the light, at least, not without some inventive engineering! I would love to hear some ideas about this from folks who buy the light. All in all, a very welcome addition to my collection!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 11, 2014)

ANyone willing to do a review? 
especially one that compares it to the SWM D40A and the Nitecore EA41?
I tend to like 4AA lights quite a bit.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 11, 2014)

FYI, I will be reviewing this light. No sure of exact ETA for the review to be published, but should be before Xmas (although maybe just before).


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 11, 2014)

In case anybody is interested, Thrunite sent me photos about how to install the switch You basically just use a pair of tweezers to unscrew and remove the bezel, and the switch is easily removed. I will post these photos when I get home if anybody is interested. Darkshire, you were spot on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkshire (Dec 11, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> In case anybody is interested, Thrunite sent me photos about how to install the switch You basically just use a pair of tweezers to unscrew and remove the bezel, and the switch is easily removed. I will post these photos when I get home if anybody is interested. Darkshire, you were spot on!! :thumbsup:



thanks mikeoz 
glad to have the confirmation from thrunite, now ill feel better about actually trying to get it to turn, mine seems to be on there *REALLY* tightly...


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 11, 2014)

Here are the photos Thrunite sent me:










I will probably tackle mine this weekend during the day when I am fully awake!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2014)

That's awesome, looks like ThruNite is very _hands-on _


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking forward to the review!


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 13, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I will be reviewing this light. No sure of exact ETA for the review to be published, but should be before Xmas (although maybe just before).



I'm still searching for a ThruNite dealer in Canada ( :wave: )and also looking forward to your review Selfbuilt.


----------



## Landshark99 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just got both the EA41(2015) and the TN4A, like both but they are different. i do like the color of the light on the EA41 better but for this kind of light I prefer the light pattern on the TN4A better. The EA41 may throw a little farther but it does this by have a tight central hot spot, I prefer the more even throw of the TN4A, it is a nice wide even circle of light. I like the double switch on the EA41 more, as well as the light output staging, I also like that the EA41 comes with a wrist strap. So at the end of the day it is a tossup.


----------



## Ken2step (Dec 14, 2014)

Question on removing the switch lid.....what unscrews that the tweezers are gripping? Is the black button or the outer silver bezel? I have been trying the outer bezel but it either is really tight or it does not unscrew.

thanks,
Ken


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 14, 2014)

I was able to resolve the problem of a lack of a place to put a lanyard, by wrapping part of the handle with yellow paracord. It actually looks really good also. I will post a photo tomorrow. Ken2step, the part that unscrews is the bezel, but another person that posted earlier also mentioned that it was on real tight. I just tried mine using a pair of really fine tipped needle nosed pliers, and it easily turned. I am about to go to bed, so I will install my cover tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wonder how this compares to the Sunwayman D40A, I've just actually bought a D40A from ebay here in Australia. Looks like these 4AA torch lights are becoming popular.


----------



## Utew (Dec 14, 2014)

Just to chime in here on the button cover. 
Like everyone else, I received one too, unscrewed the bezel around the power button and removed the black button "disk" that sits on top of the switch. Low and behold, there is a cover already installed. Soooo.. the button cover that comes bagged with the spare o-rings.. is just a spare. No need to install the spare (unless/until failure of the original)... 

Really liking the beam pattern of this light, floody, but with a nice hotspot albeit slightly green tinted around the outer edge of the hotpot itself. Not overly fond of the battery cage, pretty tight fit (length) for Eneloop Pros... but it works. Would wish for a lanyard attachment too (paracord wrap sounds like a good idea). All in all, for my first 4AA torch, I'm rather pleased.

=) Cheers


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 15, 2014)

Utew said:


> Just to chime in here on the button cover.
> Like everyone else, I received one too, unscrewed the bezel around the power button and removed the black button "disk" that sits on top of the switch. Low and behold, there is a cover already installed. Soooo.. the button cover that comes bagged with the spare o-rings.. is just a spare. No need to install the spare (unless/until failure of the original)...
> 
> Really liking the beam pattern of this light, floody, but with a nice hotspot albeit slightly green tinted around the outer edge of the hotpot itself. Not overly fond of the battery cage, pretty tight fit (length) for Eneloop Pros... but it works. Would wish for a lanyard attachment too (paracord wrap sounds like a good idea). All in all, for my first 4AA torch, I'm rather pleased.
> ...




I just took mine off, and holy carp!! :huh: The switch cover is not really a switch cover at all, at least, not in the way I was thinking. It does cover the electronics, but does not go over the plastic disc like I was imagining. That switch is still strange looking to me though. I would have sworn that rubber piece went over the top of the disk, then had the bezel screw down over it. Weird!!! Thanks Utew!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Utew (Dec 15, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> I just took mine off, and holy carp!! :huh: The switch cover is not really a switch cover at all, at least, not in the way I was thinking. It does cover the electronics, but does not go over the plastic disc like I was imagining. That switch is still strange looking to me though. I would have sworn that rubber piece went over the top of the disk, then had the bezel screw down over it. Weird!!! Thanks Utew!!! :thumbsup:



Yeah, I was puzzled by why TN would include a button/switch cover but not install it before shipping. Of course including a spare is a nice touch, as time and heat will dry out the original and having a spare would become useful in the future. How long before needing the replacement is anyone's guess and by that time, I doubt I'll even be able to find where I stashed the spare... lol 

Looks like the button cover is there simply to waterproof the switch. It's an interesting little light, the more I play with it, the more I like it. Have a NC EA41 (2015) coming and it should be a fun comparison. Cheers! =)


----------



## Ken2step (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks guys for the answer on the switch cover. I also thought it went above the black button. I have not found a tool suitable to get the outer ring to turn. But I will someday....he he. I giving this one for a gift this year but after playing with it I may have to have another for myself!
cheers,
Ken


----------



## Wal44 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anybody know it this has parasitic drain? If it does can you partially unscrew cap to prevent it? Thanks.


----------



## Utew (Dec 16, 2014)

Wal44 said:


> Anybody know it this has parasitic drain? If it does can you partially unscrew cap to prevent it? Thanks.


Yes, there should be some standby drain due to the electronic switch. Won't know how much until it's measured (Selfbuilt, said he is doing a review soon). 

A quarter of a turn of the head locks out my TN4A. So if it's a worry for you, then yes.. you can manually lock it out.


----------



## Wal44 (Dec 17, 2014)

Many thanks. Had a bad experience with parasitic drain on a light a year ago. Now that I know that this one can be physically locked out I'll go ahead and order.


----------



## amaretto (Dec 19, 2014)

parasitic drain is only 8µA.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 19, 2014)

Any chance of this coming out in a neutral white? I've never bought a ThruNite light before, but looking at their product offering it doesn't appear they produce neutral white versions of their lights. I really like the mode spacing of this light, and the new emitter is more efficient, but I want it in neutral white, not cool white.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 19, 2014)

had my TN4A a few days now and am pretty disappointed in how diffuse the spot is its got no definition and is a really weird combo of snot green and yellow. Its like theres a smudge on the lens. Vs. all my other stubbies Ill take well...all my other stubbies over it.


----------



## darkshire (Dec 20, 2014)

im kind of with you on this;
i really like the Nitecore EA41 (2015 Version) over it in just about every way.

cons for the TN4A in my mind:
battery cage (not always compatible with all batteries..eneloop pros will just not fit inside the tube because of the battery wrapping being slightly too thick... also it is very tight to get batteries in and out of)
no lanyard hole
single button for on/off/modes
led color is green/yellow/white
gets hot fast (faster then nitecore ea41 for sure)


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 21, 2014)

I also like the '15 EA41 over it as well. After having an awesome 1st time Thrunite experience with the TN12 I was expecting a good bit more. Boy Ive gotta jam my Eneloop XX cells in the battery carrier to get them to fit. Only thing positive Ive gotta say about it is that the beam is the widest out of all my stubbies but that still doesnt keep it from being a letdown. Sorry to say it but out of all my stubbies (both 2014 and 2015 EA41,GX25A3,SRA40,D40A and now TN4A) the Thrunite just isnt in the same league as the rest. I know the snot smear looking hotspot isnt an XP-L issue as Ive got 2 other XP-L lights (ET T25C2, Jetbeam 3mPro) and those are both outstanding beams I think its a reflector design issue instead the OP on the reflector is I think over stippled causing the smeary looking spot as well as causing refractive errors screwing with the XP-L's color rendition. Seriously it almost looks like the snot green and yellow colors in the spot move into and out of centermost spot randomly its annoying as hell...thumbs down from me. If TN offered a version with a smooth reflector or something like that it would clear alot up as to where the beam would no longer look like somebody blew their nose on the lens lol

also no way its 1150 lumens as ALL my other stubbies are brighter guess well have to wait for Selfbuilts review


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 22, 2014)

uhmmm. that isnt looking too good then.. 
NOw looking forward to more details....


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 22, 2014)

I will agree in part to what some of you have said about this light. I do not think it is as nice as my Sunwayman's, or my EA4's, but it also cost a lot less. I paid about $90 for my D40A, $70 for the Nitecores, and the M40A originally sold for over $100.00. I also do not see the snot green tint some of you are talking about, but the tint does not look like cool white either. To me it looks neutral. As far as the 1150 lumens, mine seems to be about right. It is about the same brightness as my D40A, and a bit brighter than the Nitecores.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 22, 2014)

True the TN IS a LOT cheaper than the rest of the stubby class but still. As for the TN4A vs the awesome Sunwayman D40A its just no contest for the D40A so much so that the Sunwayman more than justifies its price premium. The battery carrier for the D40A is also MUCH nicer and fits even my fattest AA cells (Powerex 2700mah) just fine. Im gonna do some more testing tonight of ALL my stubbies just to make sure Im just not seeing things. Its raining here in Fairfax tonight which changes things so well see.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 23, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> True the TN IS a LOT cheaper than the rest of the stubby class but still. As for the TN4A vs the awesome Sunwayman D40A its just no contest for the D40A so much so that the Sunwayman more than justifies its price premium. The battery carrier for the D40A is also MUCH nicer and fits even my fattest AA cells (Powerex 2700mah) just fine. Im gonna do some more testing tonight of ALL my stubbies just to make sure Im just not seeing things. Its raining here in Fairfax tonight which changes things so well see.




I will agree. Sunwayman's are top notch lights as far as I am concerned. As for the TN4A's tint, I just tested it outside in the fog, and you may have a point about the greenish / yellow tint. I compared it with a Nitecore SRT7, and it is DEFINITELY NOT cool white!! :shakehead This was the first time I have tested it outdoors. We are visiting my inlaws and are out in the country. A perfect place to test lights!!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 23, 2014)

hopefully they'll make the TN4A in neutral or else I guess we'll have to wait for Nitecore or Fenix or someone to make a 4xAA XP-L light :/


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 24, 2014)

4xAA lights with the XP-L have GOT to be on the way as I predict lots of switching over to the XP-L happening soon. My XP-L Jetbeam 3mPro and XP-L ET T25C2 are outstanding and can see why more XP-L lights would arise shortly


----------



## Ryp (Dec 24, 2014)

4xAA lights should have MT-G2s.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ryp said:


> 4xAA lights should have MT-G2s.



Those leds need a lot of voltage.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 24, 2014)

I just wish my TN4A had an SMO reflector to clean up that snot looking hotspot


----------



## Ryp (Dec 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Those leds need a lot of voltage.



3x16340s


----------



## kj2 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> 3x16340s



Possible, but has less runtime because low(er) mAh.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Possible, but has less runtime because low(er) mAh.



Not a problem. I wish there was an MT-G2 Sunwayman F30R.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 26, 2014)

darkshire said:


> im kind of with you on this;
> i really like the Nitecore EA41 (2015 Version) over it in just about every way.
> 
> cons for the TN4A in my mind:
> ...



1. Re the battery holder cage damm thats not good I was planning to get one if these myself and add it to my collection and also had plans to use the Eneloop Pros in it as well if not Imedions but not even 
sure if Imedions will work. My Eneloop Pros fitted my Sunwayman D40A beautifully :nana:.

2. There is no lanyard holes because I dont think this is meant to be a EDC light infact far from it, due to its size.


----------



## Utew (Dec 26, 2014)

FYI, Although they are a tight fit, I have Eneloop Pros working in my TN4A.


----------



## 18650 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ryp said:


> 3x16340s


 What does that have to do with 4xAA as per your preceding post?


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 26, 2014)

You know something I really had plans to get this torch and add it to my collection after just getting the Sunwayman D40A in which I am very happy with. But after reading some negative comments here I am not sure now.i think the cost of this torch is vert reasonable for the Lumens it gives out and is even cheaper than my Sunwayman but I still quite like this torch. Sorry total confusion.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 27, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> You know something I really had plans to get this torch and add it to my collection after just getting the Sunwayman D40A in which I am very happy with. But after reading some negative comments here I am not sure now.i think the cost of this torch is vert reasonable for the Lumens it gives out and is even cheaper than my Sunwayman but I still quite like this torch. Sorry total confusion.




Maybe this will help. I like the light, but it is not as nice as the D40A. That may be the Cadillac of the 4AA stubbies. Here are my pros and cons:

Pros:
Build quality
Well made battery carrier
Has a nice smooth beam. It is more of a flooder than a thrower. This could be a con for some folks!
Great brightness settings and has a ultra low mode
Good runtime
I like the size and feel of it in my hand, but I can say that about all my stubbies.
Price

Cons:
The tint is not cool white like it states on the box. Some have said it has a green / yellow tint. I am still on the fence about this, but I normally am not too fussy about tint as long as it is not purple or incan yellow.
No lanyard hole. I solved this problem by wrapping some bright yellow paracord around it and it looks pretty cool!
Batteries fit in it rather tightly. I am using Energizer 2300 mAh recharges and it is a fairly tight fit, although I have no problems removing it.

Most of the cons I listed sound like they would be easily fixed without having to increase the cost of the light. Maybe a few of us should email Thrunite and let them know. They responded real quickly to my inquiry concerning the switch cover!


----------



## desmobob (Mar 1, 2015)

Any updates on this light? I just ordered the Neutral White version from Amazon ($49.95). I like AA lights and couldn't resist trying this one at that price. The TN4A and the V54-modded TN30 will be my first experiences with ThruNite. I hope I'm one of the happy customers!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes indeed! You actually bought the upgraded version(the neutral white one). Yours is an XM-L2 vs the cool white XL-P, yours has a lanyard hole machined into the body and yours has a batch number under the TTN4A logo. My TN4A made it out of the factory without the advertised anti glare coating on the lens an issue I took up with them but for the price its no big deal. Take a look at the lens on yours when it shows up. There should be a purple sheen going across the lens when you angle it in the light.


----------



## desmobob (Mar 1, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Yes indeed! You actually bought the upgraded version(the neutral white one). Yours is an XM-L2 vs the cool white XL-P, yours has a lanyard hole machined into the body and yours has a batch number under the TTN4A logo. My TN4A made it out of the factory without the advertised anti glare coating on the lens an issue I took up with them but for the price its no big deal. Take a look at the lens on yours when it shows up. There should be a purple sheen going across the lens when you angle it in the light.



I'm very eager to experience the differences of neutral white vs. cool white. I like the idea of more honest color rendition, less "harsh" lighting, and what might be better performance in the fog (I use my lights on the water while fishing/boating/paddling). Both my new ThruNites were ordered in the neutral white versions.

I'm hoping next weekend will be a bright one if my new TN4A and TN30vn arrive this week!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## elbowroom (Apr 15, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Yes indeed! You actually bought the upgraded version(the neutral white one). Yours is an XM-L2 vs the cool white XL-P, yours has a lanyard hole machined into the body and yours has a batch number under the TTN4A logo. My TN4A made it out of the factory without the advertised anti glare coating on the lens an issue I took up with them but for the price its no big deal. Take a look at the lens on yours when it shows up. There should be a purple sheen going across the lens when you angle it in the light.



Perhaps the purple anti-reflective coating is somehow causing the yellow green tint. Possibility???


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 15, 2015)

^ 
Very possible.

I have been thinking of emailing Olight to see if they could sell me an uncoated lens for my sickly green S-15.

Only reason that I haven't asked yet, is that it appears that they really have their hands full right now.

Question: Do those of you with Bargain lights, with stock uncoated lenses have this Green problem like we are seeing on a lot of these new lights?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## elbowroom (May 11, 2015)

Curious if you're still using this light & just how bad is that green tint surrounding the hotspot on a scale of 1 to 5? (1= not too distracting, 5= very distracting) Thanks 



Utew said:


> Just to chime in here on the button cover.
> Like everyone else, I received one too, unscrewed the bezel around the power button and removed the black button "disk" that sits on top of the switch. Low and behold, there is a cover already installed. Soooo.. the button cover that comes bagged with the spare o-rings.. is just a spare. No need to install the spare (unless/until failure of the original)...
> 
> Really liking the beam pattern of this light, floody, but with a nice hotspot albeit slightly green tinted around the outer edge of the hotpot itself. Not overly fond of the battery cage, pretty tight fit (length) for Eneloop Pros... but it works. Would wish for a lanyard attachment too (paracord wrap sounds like a good idea). All in all, for my first 4AA torch, I'm rather pleased.
> ...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ryp said:


> 4xAA lights should have MT-G2s.



Think this would be a good selling option. Make them to run 4 x 14500's. Maybe a turbo mode of 2000 lumen or more. Same body style.


----------



## Treeguy (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice. Only $63 at Amazon in Canada, and it's actually in stock. 

Does this light have an instant-on turbo or does it require fiddling around?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 20, 2015)

Some fiddling around. The light has to be on first. Then double tap to go into turbo. Brightest 4 AA light from what I understand, Selfbuilt's sample tested out at 1170 lumen and had excellent run time performance. Offered in a Neutral White option as well...with maybe a 100 lumen hit. Probably not noticeable. Got mine from Amazon a few days ago, now they all come with lanyards. I'm lovin mine more everyday...can't seem to stop playing with it.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xAA)-review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!

Some Ytube video's

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Thrunite+TN4A


----------



## Treeguy (Jun 20, 2015)

Badbeams3 said:


> Some fiddling around. The light has to be on first. Then double tap to go into turbo. Brightest 4 AA light from what I understand, Selfbuilt's sample tested out at 1170 lumen and had excellent run time performance. Offered in a Neutral White option as well...with maybe a 100 lumen hit. Probably not noticeable. Got mine from Amazon a few days ago, now they all come with lanyards. I'm lovin mine more everyday...can't seem to stop playing with it.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xAA)-review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!
> 
> ...



Bummer that it won't go straight to turbo, but right to 550 is still very nice for a AA light. 

Hard not to punch the VISA number in for this one.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone else noticed these lights have been upgraded to XP-L Hi leds? Looks like a decent upgrade, also available in NW tint. 
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn4a-xp-l-hi-cool-white-new-product/


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 2, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Anyone else noticed these lights have been upgraded to XP-L Hi leds? Looks like a decent upgrade, also available in NW tint.
> http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn4a-xp-l-hi-cool-white-new-product/



Yeah mate, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/408560

The updated neutral is not a XPL HI though. Just XPL but an upgrade of 100 lumens from the xml2. 

I'm excited by the HI.
Possibly out already 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/412254


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

@Treeguy: A double click will get you to turbo from off as well. I tested this by memorizing high since when you double click from off you see the memorized mode between clicks. So yes, double click takes you to turbo from off, and a further two clicks takes you to strobe. The only annoying bit of the UI is when you hold to change modes it always cycles from Low, even when you want to go from Medium to High. Small nitpick, but since you can already quickly access firefly and turbo from off, I often leave it on Medium. Then I can double click from off to get to turbo, click once to turn it off, and click again to go straight to medium, or from medium double click to turbo. It works nicely for me for walking since it is bright enough to light the trail on medium and turbo is there for the throw.

Interesting that they would put forth a neutral XPL upgrade without making it XPL HI. It doesn't seem like it would offer more than a few % difference in runtime and max output, and yet it looks like it will cost about 10-20% more. I can't say that I would consider getting one since I already have the XML2 version.


----------



## POB10 (Dec 2, 2015)

XPL HI is for sale on EBay right now


----------



## markr6 (Dec 2, 2015)

POB10 said:


> XPL HI is for sale on EBay right now



Good price too! I figured it would be HKE's ebay site, but it's not. Some other US seller. Tempted...but no go


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 3, 2015)

TheShadowGuy said:


> Interesting that they would put forth a neutral XPL upgrade without making it XPL HI. It doesn't seem like it would offer more than a few % difference in runtime and max output, and yet it looks like it will cost about 10-20% more. I can't say that I would consider getting one since I already have the XML2 version.



Yeah, I was thinking that a neutral HI isn't out of the realms of possibility, but with throw, tint doesn't matter that much at 100 metres. I love my modded Nichia 219 Mag, it throws like a beast but the high CRI and neutral tint doesn't mean much at 50 metres compared to the cool xpg2. 

I think the upgrade from the neutral XML is something that may catch those who were waiting for the latest and greatest, because you know, even if there's a 1% improvement, some will just have to get it. I fall into that category a bit. I held off waiting for a HI version though


----------



## markr6 (Dec 3, 2015)

My EagleTac T25C2 XP-L HI is a very nice neutral white. If they would use that emitter as an option, it would be HARD to resist this one.


----------

